# Fish recipes for people who don't like fish?



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Anyone have a good way of cooking trout for people who aren't big fish eaters? No fried, we are trying to eat healthier.

I googled a bunch of tuna casserole ideas that I am gonna try, but thought I would ask here too.

Thx


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

ROLL in ranch dressing then shake and bake and bake in the oven. when done add a spoon of pizza sauce and parmisain cheese and reheat. kids will love it.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

pat filet dry, lightly season with Prince's blackening season (or any other favorite like tony's), roll in finely chopped pecans, lightly top with melted real butter, into oven at 350 for about 15 minutes or until fish flakes. Use this on any fish filet.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

How about Catfish Supreme ? Use the search and check out the recipe. Maybe use less fish and more shrimp or crab .


----------



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

I cut the fish up in small chunks, then lightly season with tony's and put a small amount of water in a pan and steam the fish a little bit. I then let the fish cool down and use zaterans crab cake mix and follow the directions on the box and have trout patties.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

igo320 said:


> pat filet dry, lightly season with Prince's blackening season (or any other favorite like tony's), roll in finely chopped pecans, lightly top with melted real butter, into oven at 350 for about 15 minutes or until fish flakes. Use this on any fish filet.


a cedar stick baked this way would taste good....
gonna keep this on hand... thx.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

try some wild alaskan salmon on the grill with some lemon, maybe on a cedar plank i havent tried that yet , but salmon on the grill is great , trout, snapper any kind , maybe in the oven with lemon and picante sauce on top


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok, this is a killer just for you! Buy some cheeze it crackers. Put some in a plastic bag and beat the hell out of them, you want them to be a fine like crumb. Add some cayenne pepper to taste. All a hand full of fresh grated parmision cheese. Now melt some butter, dip the trout in the butter and then into the crumb mix. Bake in the oven at 350 for about 20 minutes or so depending on size. Make a big pan because it will all be gone.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

So I made catfish supreme with some OLD halibut I had vacuum packed in the freezer, it turned out great! My gf really liked it and she normally doesn't like anything but crab and lobster. Thanks for the suggestion guys, I now have a new go-to recepie.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Other than fried fish, the "Catfish Supreme" recipe is my favorite way to cook fish. I always use trout filets and it turns out great each time.


----------

